# m³ Zählen aus Liter/sekunde



## Johannes F (16 April 2010)

habe mir einen zähler gebaut welcher mit aus einen aktuellen durchfluss in L/sec einen kubikmeter bildet. 
also wenn genug wasser für L/sec gelaufen ist dann soll der kubikmeterzähler um eins erhöht werden.

habe das so gelöst

***************************

L 0.000000e+000
T #ZwErg1
// Auf gehts
U #Freigabe
SPBN m001
U M 1.5 ->1Hz
FP #M_TAKT
SPBN m001
L #Wert ->aktueller wert in l/s
L 3.600000e+003
/R 
T #ZwErg1
L #ALTWERT
L #ZwErg1
+R 
T #ALTWERT
m001: NOP 0
U #RESET
SPBN m002
L 0.000000e+000
T #ALTWERT
U #RESET
R #RESET
m002: NOP 0

//REAL in DI
L #ALTWERT
TRUNC 
T #OUT_Zaehler ->m³


***************************

mein problem ist das mein gebauter zähler von einem vorhandenen abweicht, ich zähle zuwenig. 
der alte mechanische zähler bekommt den gleichen sensor wie ich.
der aktuelle durchfluss ist bei meiner skallierung fast gleich bei 30l/s nur 1l/s abweichung. die zähl unterschiede jedoch sind sehr groß. ich zähle ca. 4m³ und der mechanische 6-7m³ bei einem konstantem durchfluss von 25l/s

hat jemand eine idee?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 April 2010)

Wie schnell kommen sie Impulse? Eventuell gehen bei dieser Zählart welche verloren. Dann eine etsprechende Zählerbaugruppe verwenden. Welche Hardware (SPS) kommt denn zum EInsatz?


----------



## Johannes F (16 April 2010)

es kommen keine impuls von der messung, ich bekomme 0-20mA
hardware ist eine s7-400


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 April 2010)

Dann kann es ja nur mit dem Zeitraster zusammenhängen. Ich würde das im OB 35 (o.ä.) durchführen und dort hochzählen bzw. nach x Zählungen auf Kubikmeter umrechnen.


----------



## Johannes F (16 April 2010)

ja denke das ist das vernünftigste, hat noch jemand andere lösungsansätze?


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 April 2010)

Johannes F schrieb:


> es kommen keine impuls von der messung, ich bekomme 0-20mA


 
Du bekommst dann den aktuellen Durchflusswert gemeldet ?
Kann  der ggf. schwanken ?

Grundsätzlich sehe ich das aber so wie Rainer.
Ein möglichst kleines Zeitintervall bilden (im OB35) und dessen Werte aufaddieren. 1 Sek. wäre mir hier als Intervall schon zu lang.

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist :
Du teilst da durch 3600 - welchen Sinn macht das ?
Dein gemeldeter Wert kann ja eigentlich nur eine Strömungs-Geschwindigkeit sein. Diese kannst du über den Querschnitt der Leitung in ein Volumen umrechnen. Das hätte dann aber mit der Abtastung gar nichts zu tun ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Johannes F (16 April 2010)

ja z.z. ist es eine venturi messung und wird irgendwann mal eine mid werden. 

durchfluss kann schwanken, ist aber wasser welches kont. in eine kläranlage läuft. 

werde es in einem ob machen und aufaddieren, mir gefällt meine variante auch nicht, habe ich vom kollegen übernommen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 April 2010)

Noch was ist mir aufgefallen: Du gibst an, dass bei konstanten 25 l/s der alte Zähler 6-7 m³ und Du 4 m³ zählst. Wenn ich 25 l/s * 3600 Sekunden rechne, komme ich auf 90 m³. Irgend etwas stimmt da noch nicht.


----------



## Johannes F (16 April 2010)

sorry das war etwas unsauber geschrieben. wollte damit nur sagen das ich bei 25l/s eine geringe abweichung hatte.
bei einer anderen messung als ich die m³ verglichen habe war die abweichung größer. es sind auch m³ und nicht m³/s !!!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 April 2010)

Ich habe ja auch 90m³ geschrieben. Habe nur "ich zähle ca. 4m³ und der mechanische 6-7m³ bei einem konstantem durchfluss von 25l/s" umgerechnet.
Welchen Messbereich deckt denn der Wandler ab? Welchem l/s-Wert entspricht denn 20 mA?


----------



## Flinn (16 April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich glaube im Gegensatz zu meinen Vorrednern, dass das Problem eher vom dauernden Aufaddieren eines REAL-Werts kommt. Wenn die REAL Summe zu groß wird, kannst du da nicht mehr gescheit einen REAL-Wert aufaddieren.

Abhilfe:
- Istwert aufaddieren als Real, Ergebnis ist z.B. 2,3456
- den Ganzzahlanteil 2 abziehen, die 0,3456 merken
- den Ganzzahlanteil 2 separat mit einem DINT-Zähler aufaddieren
- im nächsten Zyklus den Nachkommastellen-Rest 0,3456 mit dem neuen Istwert aufaddieren
- usw.

Ich hoffe, das Prinzip ist klar geworden.

Gruß
Flinn

PS: Die Liter/sec/m³ Umrechnungen usw. musste natürlich auch beachten. Aber das sollte wohl das kleinere Problem sein.


----------



## cth (16 April 2010)

Hallo Johannes,

Du musst nicht nur in einem Messraster(z.B. 1s) die Mengen (Momentanwert) addieren, sondern Du musst auch die Q(h) Kurve (Stützkurve) mit in die
Berechnung einbeziehen.
Es ist auch wichtig wie voll die Venturirinne gefüllt ist, ein Beispiel gibt das Datenblatt im folgenden Link wieder.

http://www.ehlersgmbh.com/de/media/pdf/Datenblaetter/DB-BA-Abwasser-Durchflussmessung-mit-Parshall-Messrinne.pdf

Der Korrekturfaktor ist natürlich von der Füllhöhe abhängig.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## tymanis (21 April 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Noch was ist mir aufgefallen: Du gibst an, dass bei konstanten 25 l/s der alte Zähler 6-7 m³ und Du 4 m³ zählst. Wenn ich 25 l/s * 3600 Sekunden rechne, komme ich auf 90 m³. Irgend etwas stimmt da noch nicht.



Deine Rechnung gibt aus, wie viel Volumen/Stunde fließt. Ich denke seine Angabe war nach irgendeiner Zeit wo er beobachtet hat und dann die unterschiedlichen Werte abgelesen hat.


----------



## hollies (22 April 2010)

Hallo JohannesF,

es würde mich interessieren, was genau Du da machen möchtest und welche Geräte jetzt im Einsatz sind.

Sicherlich kann ich dann auch mit ein paar Tips besser weiter helfen.
CTH hat ja schon auf unsere Venturi verwiesen.

Da ich diese Geräte und auch MID verkaufe, bin ich auch für die integration in SPS zuständig. Ich freue mich auf eine PM oder anderen Kontakt.

Beste Grüße

Marc


----------



## Drutbluck (5 Mai 2010)

REAL-Berechnungen werden kaum so ungenau sein, dass der Fehler signifikant wird.

Ich verstehe die Einheitenumrechnung im Programm nicht. Zuerst wird der Wert mit Einheit l/s einfach durch 3600 geteilt. Das Ergebnis hat also die Einheit 3.6m^3/s (was ziemlich unbeabsichtigt erscheint). Das Integral #ALTWERT hat die Einheit 3.6m^3 und das Endergebnis auch.

Oder war die Eingabe irgendwann mal in l/h?

Demnach müsste das Ergebnis um den Faktor 3.6 daneben sein, was aber hier nicht so ist. Sind Ein- und Ausgaben in einer anderen Einheit? Der 1Hz-Taktmerker scheint der richtige zu sein, bei Bitnummer .5


----------

